# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Cannot IMP DATABASE????

## joniemania

:Confused:  VERDANA

This is my errors... pls help  me....I cannot import database table..why it is happened??

IMP-00002:failed to open expdat.dmp for read
Import File:EXPDAT.DMP>


Thank you,,


*Nobody knows the answer????  :Frown:  Why????

----------


## skhanal

Post your import command. Sounds like you have not specified the correct export file.

----------


## joniemania

Hi,

I specified the correct export command..it's like this

exp system/password file=myexp.dmp full=y log=myexp.log

i can make export file but when its come to import this file having trouble...

Always this error I get:
IMP-00002:failed to open expdat.dmp for read
Import File:EXPDAT.DMP>

Pls tell me why this is happening???

Thank you for your reply....

 :Smilie:   @};-

----------


## good_at_oracle

try this...

imp system/password file=myexp.dmp full=y log=myimp.log ignore=yes

----------


## kaypee

actually u have to specify the exp file which u had taken already

for ex:
$imp scott/tiger file=<"ur exported file">.dmp full=y log=<filename>.log

Thanks
kp

----------

